# Iphone/Ipod touch apps



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

I was about to buy a Map app for Mexico, but I am having doubts on which one to purchase or even if they are worth it. I am mainly looking for one that will help in Merida and Yucatan. Not sure if anyone could offer any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I find driving in Merida is a challenge even with a good map, but I'd also be interested in an app of that area if there is one out there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Doesn't Guia Roji have a good map of that city?


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll have to look when I get home but I think I ordered one for Merida and it wasn't very good. Not for city streets anyway. I have the state wide Guia Roji and that is great.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

thehoosier said:


> I was about to buy a Map app for Mexico, but I am having doubts on which one to purchase or even if they are worth it. I am mainly looking for one that will help in Merida and Yucatan. Not sure if anyone could offer any suggestions. Thanks!


I use the Maps app a lot. It comes with the iPod and iPhone. It's not a GPS, but will give you turn by turn directions. I use it a lot.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

But....the built in Maps application on an iPhone, iPod, etc...are GPS enabled. As long as you have an Internet connection that is. Google Maps is better than any of Guía Roji's offerings.


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

I have an iPhone 3GS, and I use the Maps app that came with the phone almost every day to navigate Merida. So far, I've found that it also works in smaller towns, such as Izamal, and as long as I have a connection, it shows me where I am on the highway between towns. If I were going deep into the boonies, I would take a paper map as a backup.


----------



## DBMaster2k (May 7, 2012)

it is a way to use "maps" app without internet connection, you just need a jailbroken iphone, and pre-downloaded maps cache.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

I just take a screen shot of where I want to go. It gets saved to the camera roll.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

I use Google Maps for anything outside of Mexico City. The other apps out there are pretty much useless outside of the major cities.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> I use Google Maps for anything outside of Mexico City. The other apps out there are pretty much useless outside of the major cities.


Is it the same Google maps that is pre-loaded on an iPhone?


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Is it the same Google maps that is pre-loaded on an iPhone?


That's the one. :rockon:


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> That's the one. :rockon:


:clap2:


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I have an older model iPod Touch. There seems to be two very different versions of Google Maps on it. The Google Maps app is very good. Recently, while in Mexico City, we used it to plot out a route and directions from our hotel to a restaurant in a distant colonia. Once the route is downloaded (in this case, several pages to slide through), it stays on the 'Touch even though we were out of a wifi zone.

The other version is the Safari web browser version, which, IMO, is crude by comparison. The screen is cluttered with icons and I don't know if it will save routes and directions. It also seemed prone to crashing when I tried to use it.

The non cellular connected 'Touch gives your location by triangulation of wifi signals. The phone, as i understand it, uses triangulation between cellular networks, and is thus more accurate.

Out in the _campo_ where we live, my 'Touch can't give our location. In more densely populated urban areas, such as Mexico City, it was able to do so. Of course, if you already know your address/location, you don't need the Location feature to plot a route.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I just looked at Merida on my Iphone .... are all the streets numbers like it showed


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> I have an older model iPod Touch. There seems to be two very different versions of Google Maps on it. The Google Maps app is very good. Recently, while in Mexico City, we used it to plot out a route and directions from our hotel to a restaurant in a distant colonia. Once the route is downloaded (in this case, several pages to slide through), it stays on the 'Touch even though we were out of a wifi zone.
> 
> The other version is the Safari web browser version, which, IMO, is crude by comparison. The screen is cluttered with icons and I don't know if it will save routes and directions. It also seemed prone to crashing when I tried to use it.
> 
> ...


I too have an iPod Touch. I carry way too much stuff with me when I travel, but if I could only take one item, it would be my iPod Touch!

WashDC/SMA


----------

